

Hey Apple, let's make better Map apps - mousebirdc
http://mousebirdconsulting.blogspot.com/2015/06/geospatialkit-suggestion-for-apple.html

======
mousebirdc
From a technical perspective, Apple Maps is fine. There are some data
problems, but then it's a gigantic task.

The perception that every map app must be google maps is honestly part of the
problem. A winner take all approach is not working well for developers or
consumers.

So circling back to my own post there, I'm saying break the technology into
bite sized pieces so iOS developers can have a crack at it.

------
adibchoudhury
Possibly the worst tool I've seen come out of Apple has been their Maps app.
Useless and constantly malfunctioning, but hey, at least it's pretty. Can't
even delete the app from your device!

------
mousebirdc
How Apple could make geospatial apps (maps, mostly) faster, better & cooler to
develop.

